# Original Empire Tribes?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone know what all the empire tribes were called? I know some but I'd been interesting is learning more about the background of the Empire.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

I suggest getting a copy of Heldenhammer. This contains details on all the tribes at the founding of the Empire.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Unberogens (Sigmar)
Teutogens
Thuringians
Cherusens
Udoses
Ostagoths
Taleutens
Jutones
Endals
Asoborns
Brigundians
Menogoths
Merogens


----------



## Kolsveinn (Jul 17, 2013)

And Roppsmenn, Bretonni and Norsii. Though the third one actually migrated down from the Chaos Wastes, it seems.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kolsveinn said:


> And Roppsmenn, Bretonni and Norsii. Though the third one actually migrated down from the Chaos Wastes, it seems.


:goodpost:


----------



## Kolsveinn (Jul 17, 2013)

Though in all honesty, you can probably discount those three as being 'Imperial tribes' by virtue of the fact that none of them actually joined the Empire. 

* The Bretonni explicitly refused to join with Sigmar's army at Black Fire Pass and migrated further west beyond the Grey Mountains founding their own kingdom.

* The Roppsmenn, as of newer fluff, were run into extinction by Sigmar for helping the Norsii invade Udoses land and raze Salzenhus to the ground and kill Wolfilla. 

* The Norsii came down from the Northern Wastes and worshiped the Chaos Gods, becoming the ancestors of the modern Norscans. 

Some material, like Tome of Salvation and the map of the ancient Empire makes reference to the Frikings tribe, but they were wiped out by Sigmar when they refused to join the Empire.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

At this time there are also human civilisations further away in areas that would now be Estalia, Tilea etc, as the Jutones are known for hiring foreign mercenaries some of which are explicitly stated to having black skin.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Necro much? :laugh:


I'd forgotten all about this thread.


----------

